# welche lebenbildende und lebenweckende Kraft diese Begriffe gehabt haben



## Lamarimba

Hola, muy buenos dias

En esta frase: 

welche *lebenbildende *und *lebenweckende* Kraft diese Begriffe gehabt haben

comprendo más o menos el sentido de estos adjetivos, que giran en torno a la idea de lo *estimulante* o *vivificante*, pero mi pregunta es:

Esta clase de palabras compuestas, que nunca aparecen en los diccionarios, ¿están sujetas a alguna norma, o las compone el hablante a su capricho? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Lamarimba

Claro está que agradecería mucho que alguien me aclarase el sentido que tienen ahí  los verbos* bilden* y *wecken.*

Si sirve de algo el contexto, con 'diese Begriffe' se está refiriendo el autor a algunas ideas del filósofo y poeta  Novalis.


----------



## Lamarimba

Tonerl said:


> lebenbildend oder lebensbildend
> welche Leben bildende und Leben weckende Kraft diese Begriffe gehabt haben










No me digas, Tonerl, que estamos ante otro caso de antigualla que ya ha sido reformada...


----------



## anahiseri

Lamarimba said:


> Hola, muy buenos dias
> 
> En esta frase:
> 
> welche *lebenbildende *und *lebenweckende* Kraft diese Begriffe gehabt haben
> 
> comprendo más o menos el sentido de estos adjetivos, que giran en torno a la idea de lo *estimulante* o *vivificante*, pero mi pregunta es:
> 
> Esta clase de palabras compuestas, que nunca aparecen en los diccionarios, ¿están sujetas a alguna norma, o las compone el hablante a su capricho?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Me decanto por la segunda opción. Pero no creo que sea más caprichoso este uso que el equivalente en español. Lo que ocurre es que una misma idea que se puede expresar en alemán con una sola palabra (de bastantes sílabas) en español hay que expresarla con varias palabras  /de pocas sílabas).


----------



## Lamarimba

Muchas gracias, anahiseri. Planteo entonces lo siguiente:

Ayer Tonerl dejó un mensaje ( muchas gracias, Tonerl) que eliminó un poco después. Creo recordar que señalaba que una de las acepciones de *wecken* podía ser *elektrisieren. *Bien. Busco por ahí un ejemplo y encuentro esto:

'Von seiner Krankheit war ihm nichts anzumerken, die Hochzeit schien ihn zu elektrisieren.'

Creo que concuerda con el sentido que estoy buscando. Entonces:

¿Yo podría componer la palabra* lebenelektrisierend? *


----------



## Alemanita

Lamarimba said:


> No me digas, Tonerl, que estamos ante otro caso de antigualla que ya ha sido reformada...



Este tipo de palabras ya no se usa. Hoy es más bien con una -s- entre las dos componentes. Y tiene razón Tonerl en descomponer las palabras. Leben bildend y Leben weckend se entienden como ideas: conformar la vida, crear vida.

"lebensbildend" - Google Search
"lebensweckend" - Google Search
Lebenelektrisierend o lebenselektrisierend yo no lo entendería sin más contexto o explicaciones.
Tampoco Leben elektrisierend. No entiendo el concepto detrás de esto.


----------



## Tonerl

_*lebenbildend oder lebensbildend
welche Leben bildende und Leben weckende Kraft diese Begriffe gehabt haben

1. bilden:
formen · gestalten · prägen, etwas formen*_

_*2. (sich) bilden:*_
_*entstehen · (sich) ergeben, zu sehen sein, sichtbar werden, in Erscheinung treten

3. eines Menschen Wissen, Moral, Denkweise oder handwerkliche Fähigkeiten verbessern

1. wecken:
alarmieren, aufrütteln, aufwecken (aus dem Bett holen) wachrütteln, elektrisieren, Hoffnung wecken

2.etwas hervorrufen, etwas in jemandem entstehen lassen , jemandes Interesse wecken, jemandes Neugierde wecken, jemandes Aufmerksamkeit wecken etc.

elektrisieren:
begeistern, faszinieren, fesseln, hinreißen, entzücken

bei jemandem plötzlich erstaunte Aufmerksamkeit erregen !

Die Entdeckung 2003 elektrisierte/begeisterte/faszinierte/entzückte nicht nur Fachleute *_


----------



## Lamarimba

Gracias a tod@s.

Ahora lo comprendo. El autor sostiene que las palabras del poeta tienen un poder  como éste:

Der Gottesodem ist als die* lebensweckende *und lebenserhaltende, vitale Kraft in allem Lebendigen zu verstehen.

qué exagerados estos románticos

Edito:

He estado jugando con esto de formar adjetivos compuestos. He probado con *Hoffnung* y *wecken* y por fin acierto:

"(... )so sind es doch *hoffnungsweckende* Aussichten".  Voy aprendiendo


----------



## anahiseri

Lamarimba said:


> Gracias a tod@s.
> 
> Ahora lo comprendo. El autor sostiene que las palabras del poeta tienen un poder  como éste:
> 
> Der Gottesodem ist als die* lebensweckende *und lebenserhaltende, vitale Kraft in allem Lebendigen zu verstehen.
> 
> qué exagerados estos románticos
> 
> Edito:
> 
> He estado jugando con esto de formar adjetivos compuestos. He probado con *Hoffnung* y *wecken* y por fin acierto:
> 
> "(... )so sind es doch *hoffnungsweckende* Aussichten".  Voy aprendiendo


¡Enhorabuena1 Te propongo un ejercicio:  "invéntate" un adjetivo que signifique  "que infunde miedo" o similar.


----------



## Lamarimba

furchteinflößend,  geradezu  furchteinflößend


----------



## Tonerl

_*lebens(er)weckend/**vitalisierend :
oder auch berauschend (z.B: Getränke), anregend, erfrischend, wohltuend etc...

Puedes suponer que tienes palabras como:
hoffnungsweckende Aussichten, sowie lebensweckende Getränke 

se utilizan relativamente poco -si es que se utilizan- en la lengua alemana elevada! En principio no están equivocados, pero sin embargo ya están algo "obsoletos" !

Yo lo diría así:

Eine Hoffnung "erweckende" Tendenz
Hoffnung "erweckende" Aussichten
Leben "erweckende" Getränke
Vertrauen "erweckende" offene Küche 

Sin embargo, en última instancia, depende de ti la decisión que tomes !!! 

Así que eso es todo lo que me quedaba por decir sobre este tema. *_


----------



## Lamarimba

Gracias por tus indicaciones, Tonerl, son siempre  provechosas.


----------

